

The clock is ticking: Today is the last day to apply to YC - technoguyrob

I know there are some YC startups which decided on the very last possible day to apply (that's today!) to apply.<p>Thought about doing a startup this summer at all? Make the leap of your life. It doesn't even take an idea, just the enthusiasm.
======
wave
I have submitted the application. I can't wait until the 9th to hear back from
them.

------
hoffmabc
I think I'll just leap on my own. And if I funding was based on enthusiasm I
would have been a millionaire years ago. It takes a little more than that to
get a spot.

~~~
gscott
It's a bit crushing to put forward your best and not get in. However for those
who get in it is way better then going it on your own.

~~~
enki
don't worry, it's not personal.

i've seen similiar dynamics in conference program committees:

if you receive a lot of high quality submissions you just have to throw (often
truly excellent) stuff away till you're down to a manageable size.

and that's not even a judgment of the individual submissions - often it's just
a matter of making a balanced program.

~~~
gscott
>if you receive a lot of high quality submissions you just have to throw
(often truly excellent) stuff away till you're >down to a manageable size.

According to a post by pg on HN accepts all applicants that they feel can make
it through the program (ie the idea and team are ok). Therefore they are not
going to exclude good applications because they have reached an arbitrary
limit.

~~~
SwellJoe
I theorize that downward pressure on group size is actually applied at the
application level...since they set aside a single long weekend for the
interviews, and there are only so many hours in a day...they can't possibly
interview everybody, and they may (consciously or otherwise) prune while
reading applications in order to avoid having too many to interview. That's
just a theory, of course, and the size has been creeping up each cycle (to the
point where I found the dinner I attended from WFP08 too crowded and noisy for
comfortable conversation). It could be that they'll eventually switch to
having two interview weekends, or a whole week of interviews.

